# another I.D. request



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

hello...granddaughter just received this one in the mail from a friend of mine and was wondering if anyone (I'm sure someone can) could give me low down on it. Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

twin mill


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Hot Wheels Mattle TYCO*

here's a photo of the die cast TwinMill


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

cwbam said:


> here's a photo of the die cast TwinMill


And here's the real thing...








It is on display somewhere, but I forgot the name of the museum.

BTW, those blocks are Chevy engines.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

ha....ok...I knew it looked familiar. Should I let the granddaughter play with it.....looks like new, not sure how old it is.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Nice example*



GenevaDirt said:


> ha....ok...I knew it looked familiar. Should I let the granddaughter play with it.....looks like new, not sure how old it is.


No!

Better send it here first and let me test it for safety. Honestly? I'd box it on a shelf except for parade laps on special ocassions.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Twin 502s, blown. Wowza. How cool was it to build this beauty in 1:1?? Great car your granddaughter got!!


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

that vid was really cool....and pretty recent


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> No!
> 
> Better send it here first and let me test it for safety. Honestly? I'd box it on a shelf except for parade laps on special ocassions.


These things are cheap on ebay like $1 for a body only and $5 for a car, so I say bombs away!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

swflyboy said:


> And here's the real thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The museum is the Peterson Museum in Los Angeles, CA. They also have both Deoras there along with a very impressive "redline" HWs collection.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The story behind the 1:1 version is interesting. I saw it in its green paint at SEMA a few years ago and it was cool. 

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/milestones/0307sr_milestone_twin_mill/index.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Mega Twin Mill G*










That's quite a collection you have there cwbam!!!
I had the silver chrome one with the indian designs on top when I was a kid.
My little brother had the orange one behind it.
Although never a huge fan of the Twin Mill, 
I had to have this one when I ran across it.


----------

